# Getting another Great Pyr...



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

She is a distant niece to our wonderful LGD Oscar. Currently we have Oscar, who is WONDERFUL and Sprocket, who is....special. Good with the goats, but not the best at independent thinking.

So my friend who gave me oscar rescued a female great pyr back in February. Well before she could get her fixed (like three days later) she went into heat. They locked her away from their male great pyr. Or so they thought.....

Anyway! 7 beautiful fluffy puppies were born, and they were a month old on Sunday. We went and picked our out when we picked up our new mini donk we traded a pygmy buck for. The pups have been kept with mom, of course, in the barn where the horses and donks are primarily, but they've started to follow momma to the goat pen.

I asked my friend which one was going to be the best, and without hesitation she picked up a little girl and said "This one. She barks only when her momma barks, and growls at anything she doesn't know. But sleeps with one of the ponies! She's going to be smart."

So our little Girl will be coming home on Memorial Day (I like to wait until pups are at least 8 weeks before separating them from momma). And we also need name suggestions!

How should I introduce her to not only the goats, but Oscar and Sprocket? When can she start staying outside with the goats at night?

We also felt we need another dog because we are fencing in another 1-2 acres this summer, and my neighbor's german shepherd/rottie mix had 9 puppies, bringing that pack total to 13. 13 big dogs that are allowed to roam loose. Oscar has gotten one thru the fence before, but I'm just more comfortable having "backup" that I know will know what she's doing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that's great! Be sure to get lots of pics when you get her home!

Introducing her to the herd: It's usually best to have a pen in or next to the goat pen so she can interact with them while still keeping your goats safe in case she gets to rough. You will want her to go straight to the goats, don't keep her in the house or near your house. Get a warm, cozy house for her to sleep in her pen and keep her there. When you go out to the goat pen, let her out to roam with the goats while you watch her. I'm not sure when you'd want to leave her out there permanently though...unattended at night.


----------

